# DIY: Ebb and Flow Controller Bucket



## Lifted1 (Sep 8, 2009)

looking for a thread by Ogre Seeker? 

DIY controller bucket.

looking for the simplest yet DEPENDABLE controller bucket system.

going to be used in an upstairs so overfill or leakage needs to be avoided lol 

does anyone have alink or know where links to this build are at? and yes i searched first to no avail.

found one to an icmag Kryptonite but heard there was a better one out by ogreseeker??? here????????


sTaY lIfTed!


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Sep 8, 2009)

Here ya go, I've built 3 of these and they work great....

http://www.aquahub.com/store/diygbuildebb.html


----------



## Lifted1 (Sep 8, 2009)

hmmmmm......after reading this again, can you confirm:

the timers turn the pumps on and off?

or the switches activate the pumps?

can you confirm that the water level triggers the swiches/pumps to turn on and off?

this is what i'm after. the "full proof" approach. 

if its just timers and something clogs the first buket the water in the controller will flood over if the "timer" is what turns on the drain pump. right? the float switches should turn on the drain pump?

have yours ever flooded your room? thx if i flood the downstairs i will surely pay. lol


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (Sep 8, 2009)

Both the timers and the float switches power the pumps. For example, when the timer to fill the buckets comes on the pump from the resorvior comes on and fills the control unit, the control unit fills and when it fills about 3/4 full (or wherever you put your float switch) the float switch kills the pump. If that float switch were to fail there is another backup/safety float switch that will also kill the power to the pump. When you're draining it works just the opposite with float switches on the bottom.

As far as flooding your room with this, I suppose it would be possible if the float switches were obstructed with something but thats common sense. I have never flooded the room using this (over a year now).

Personally I really like this system, I have a friend who bought a Multi Flow system and I like mine better. The instructions are clear and not difficult at all to put together. I use a 50 gallon trash can from Walmart for the res, a cat litter bucket for the controller, and I buy the blue buckets for the Multi Flow.

If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Lifted1 (Sep 8, 2009)

yes yes this is exactly what i'm lookin for. ya nailed it!

mucho gracias


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Sep 9, 2009)

this is the most indepth thread on how these are built, you asked for ogre seeker and he rolls on ICMAG, heres his link, the controller buckets from CAP are around $250 if you dont want to waste time
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=92963


----------



## jaydizzle (Oct 21, 2009)

hey dude i wanna build this set up, could u give me all the info u got


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Oct 21, 2009)

the links right there, i recommend if your not so handy just to buy the controller premade, no leaks no issues


----------



## Dr.Loud (Feb 25, 2020)

FlyLikeAnEagle said:


> Both the timers and the float switches power the pumps. For example, when the timer to fill the buckets comes on the pump from the resorvior comes on and fills the control unit, the control unit fills and when it fills about 3/4 full (or wherever you put your float switch) the float switch kills the pump. If that float switch were to fail there is another backup/safety float switch that will also kill the power to the pump. When you're draining it works just the opposite with float switches on the bottom.
> 
> As far as flooding your room with this, I suppose it would be possible if the float switches were obstructed with something but thats common sense. I have never flooded the room using this (over a year now).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your time and hopefully your help.. well I was on YouTube watching some grow videos from HiGrowGroup. And the control bucket he put together I want to build it myself. I am looking to put good USE OF my OLD LIGHTS 4(IPOWER 600W HPS).I have been growing in Coco 8x8 and rdwc 5x5,dwc 3x3/4x4. I want to take down the two small tents. And upgrade and get a 4x8 tent for it. And I DO NOT WANT TO BUY ONE..I LOVE GROWING and MASTERING NEW WAYS TO GROW GREAT CANNABIS. ITS NOT ABOUT BUYING EXPENSIVE EQUIPMENT. DON'T GET IT TWIST WHEN YOU WATCH THE VIDEO. YOU'LL AGREE IT'S A GREAT ALTERNATIVE.


----------



## PhatNuggz (Feb 26, 2020)

Check out Oxygen Pots from GrowAce

Also, Lowes/HD sells small mixing tubs


----------

